# how do i reprogram the security sys. to the Keyfob



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

I just bought a 93 maxima and the alarm likes to go on the fritz....I haven't set the alarm since I've had it...a friend of mine said that there is a way to reprogram the car the keyfob signal without having to goto the dealership....anyone have a clue as to doing it???


----------



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

*touch entry fixed code*

Was told that the fixed code is located behind the radio on a label of some type. It is a 7 digit code. Once you have it, you enter the code and a series of beeps will sound for 6 seconds during which you enter a 4 to 6 digit code of your choosing. They can not be number in sequence such as 1234 or 1357.
I too am about to buy a 93 after totaling out my 93. Nissan service rep at Atlanta Peachtree Nissan told me this. I have yet to confirm though. Let me know if it works. email me at [email protected]


----------



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

mjohn15976 said:


> Was told that the fixed code is located behind the radio on a label of some type. It is a 7 digit code. Once you have it, you enter the code and a series of beeps will sound for 6 seconds during which you enter a 4 to 6 digit code of your choosing. They can not be number in sequence such as 1234 or 1357.
> I too am about to buy a 93 after totaling out my 93. Nissan service rep at Atlanta Peachtree Nissan told me this. I have yet to confirm though. Let me know if it works. email me at [email protected]


Well, I have the version that doen't have the key pad on the door just the remote on the key chain


----------



## mjohn15976 (Jan 26, 2004)

ssgt_acft_mech said:


> Well, I have the version that doen't have the key pad on the door just the remote on the key chain


Oops! Don't know a thing about those. Is it factory?


----------



## ssgt_acft_mech (Jan 25, 2004)

mjohn15976 said:


> Oops! Don't know a thing about those. Is it factory?


from what it looks like.....it seems like there is an aftermarket alarm sys tied into the factory one.....(really weird)


----------

